

How I Increased My Conversion Rate by Over 3,000% - kanamekun
http://fizzle.co/sparkline/how-i-increased-my-conversion-rate

======
matryoshka
Great post. It was fascinating to see how your copyrighting evolved. A/B
testing is big these days and if done properly can make a significant
difference in conversion rates.

